# Attention Chapter Leaders



## jeff

A discussion forum has been set up for chapter leaders to use for planning, exchange of ideas, etc. If you are a chapter leader, please do the following to join that forum.

Go to your User CP and click on the link in the left sidebar which says "Group Memberships"

For the Chapter Leaders Group, check the radio button that says "Join Group", then click the "Join Group" submit button.

Wait for your join request to be approved by Lou ([profile]DCBluesman[/profile])

Once he has approved your request, you'll see a new sub forum in the Local Chapters forum called "Chapter Leaders".

Check in there to make sure you can see and post, then start sharing your ideas with the other chapter leaders.


----------

